# VINTAGE 1985 SIGMA,MARTIN SDR12-28H 12 STRING ACOUSTIC ELECTRIC



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Is this a decent price or is he asking too much? It has been for sale for awhile now and he keeps editing the ad and re-enlisting it. 

VINTAGE 1985 SIGMA,MARTIN SDR12-28H 12 STRING ACOUSTIC ELECTRIC | guitars | Moncton | Kijiji












View larger image

































View map
*For Sale By* Owner
A Vintage 1985 Sigma / Martin SDR12 - 28H 12 String , Acoustic Electric Guitar with Case for sale $1200 . The Sigma / Martin SDR12 - 28H has a Solid Spruce Top with Herringbone around the Top , a Tortoise Pickguard , Bone Nut and Saddle , Abalone / Pearl Snowflake Inlay in the Fingerboard , Abalone / Pearl Inlay in the Logo / Name on the Headstock and even on the Tops of the Bridge Pins , a Valoute on the back of the Headstock / Neck and it has a Fishman Presys Preamp Pickup System with a Built In Tuner . The SDR12 - 28H is in very nice condition , has low action with NO String buzz and is easy on the Fingers when playing , it has a well balanced smooth sound with lots of volume when playing straight Acoustic and sounds awesome when played through a PA System or plugged into an amp . If you are looking for a Quality , Vintage 12 String Acoustic Electric in nice condition with an unbelievable sound , then this is the one and you won't regret the Investment because , Quality , Vintage Guitars will only go up in value over the years . IF YOU SEE THIS AD IT'S STILL FOR SALE . Thank you
Visits: 4


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

My Tak 12 string acoustic electric is MIJ and of a similar vintage. High end acoustic retail shop told me it would be worth about 1/3 the asking price of the Sigma. My opinion fwiw.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks Lefty. There are many Sigma's out there so there is a need to be specific, especially when it comes to vintage ones. 

I thought there would be a number of responses from this educated crowd by now.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I think it's a ridiculous price for a Sigma. I don't know anything about 12 string guitars though, maybe that makes it worth more. I'd agree with the seller's comment about vintage guitars possibly appreciating in value if he was actually selling a Martin that was desirable.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

my take is that 85 isnt really vintage and 300 bucks would be stetching it but thats just my opinion


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

'85 isn't vintage in my mind, but many would disagree. $1200 is too much for a Sigma. That kind of money would buy a Seagull or other brands.

Imho. Ymmv.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

offer $150.00


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wardo said:


> offer $150.00


Haha. I think it's worth a bit more than that. I was thinking it might be worth $400.00 but I wouldn't offer him that to begin with.

Here is what he claims in the ad.

_A Vintage 1985 Sigma / Martin SDR12 - 28H 12 String , Acoustic Electric Guitar with Case for sale $1200 . The Sigma / Martin SDR12 - 28H has a Solid Spruce Top with Herringbone around the Top , a Tortoise Pickguard , Bone Nut and Saddle , Abalone / Pearl Snowflake Inlay in the Fingerboard , Abalone / Pearl Inlay in the Logo / Name on the Headstock and even on the Tops of the Bridge Pins , a Valoute on the back of the Headstock / Neck and it has a Fishman Presys Preamp Pickup System with a Built In Tuner . The SDR12 - 28H is in very nice condition , has low action with NO String buzz and is easy on the Fingers when playing , it has a well balanced smooth sound with lots of volume when playing straight Acoustic and sounds awesome when played through a PA System or plugged into an amp . If you are looking for a Quality , Vintage 12 String Acoustic Electric in nice condition with an unbelievable sound , then this is the one and you won't regret the Investment because , Quality , Vintage Guitars will only go up in value over the years . _


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

He's trying way too hard,there's a reason it's been for sale for a long time and he keeps embellishing the description.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, and the orange lining in that case would have destroyed whatever mojo that guitar mighta had ...lol


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a limited edition'82 Sigma that was built in Japan and then shipped to Nazareth for final setup and quality assurance by Martin. Not to tout but its as good as any Martin that came off the line that year, (but not the same resale value). The big difference I find in Sigma's is the Korean made ones (like this one) are not on par with the MIJ ones. Also I noted that he dosen't say if the rest of the guitar is laminated or solid wood. I think it's priced over the top especially for a Korean acoustic of that period which might be laminated.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine is a 1980 D10 Anniversary that I've owned since the early 80's. It's solid wood with a bear claw spruce top, made in Japan and a limited edition. One of the best sounding acoustics I've ever played. It's value to me is a lot but that being said the truth is that often value has more to do with brand recognition than the quality of the instrument itself. I don't really know the value of my Sigma but I do know that seller is as full of it as a Christmas goose.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey, same as mine. Don't know why I thought it was a '82.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I paid less than $1k for a Perfect (and I mean mint) mid 80's Martin Shenandoah, which was solid top, lam body parts built in Japan with final assembly and finish done in Nazareth. With the original Samsonite case (also perfect). I would say that price is tres high.


----------



## Miguzz (Jan 4, 2017)

nice guitar


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

vintage is in the eyes of the beholder... don't think 85 is vintage for sigma... way tooo much...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't think '85 is 'vintage anything'. Well, maybe a 3D printer or a smartphone, but not much in guitar-world. I have a hard time thinking of 70s stuff as vintage, because I bought some of it new and I don't want to think of myself as being that old.

Oh yea, and get off my lawn.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> I have a limited edition'82 Sigma that was built in Japan and then shipped to Nazareth for final setup and quality assurance by Martin. Not to tout but its as good as any Martin that came off the line that year, (but not the same resale value). The big difference I find in Sigma's is the Korean made ones (like this one) are not on par with the MIJ ones. Also I noted that he dosen't say if the rest of the guitar is laminated or solid wood. I think it's priced over the top especially for a Korean acoustic of that period which might be laminated.


I had a top of the line Sigma dreadnought back in 1980. It was a 70's MIJ. I lusted so bad after a D-28 back then. I gaurantee that no sigma was as good as a Martin back then. Thats just something someone says when they have the overseas models and feel inferior for not having the the good stuff. Having said that my Sigma was every bit as good as any of the best stuff coming out of Japan. As soon as I was able to get that D-28 the Sigma was gone and I don't feel regret for not having it anymore.


----------

